# Refillable Gas Bottles



## CJSinn (May 1, 2005)

I'm looking at various ways of supplying my van with gas for up to 12 months in numerous european countries - what a nightmare it is looking to be :twisted: The number of different bottles / fixings etc is a bit bewildering.

One of the considerations is having a refillable gas bottle from gaslow fitted. All the bumf tells you that it is all removeable and you can take it with you to your new motorhome - but doesn't the filler need to be mounted on the M/H wall? Or is there an option where you can fill the bottle by opening the gas locker?

I've also heard that Spain can be difficult to refill in a Garage forecourt as the general public are forbidden from using the LPG.

Does anyone have any experience or advice?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## 92591 (May 1, 2005)

Chris

I went through the same exercise as you,I am off to Europe, France/Spain & Portugal next week.....I opted for 2 * 11kg LPG bottles fitted by GASLOW, they fitted them at their home ( Would of travelled to me also ) It took about 1 hour and included a remote filler...

All the equipment can be easily transfered should I change my motorhome..

Regarding LPG in Spain, I understand that the situation is improving all the time...

http://www.repsolypf.com/eng/produc...enta/mapaptosventa.asp?PaginaID=1876&Nivel=11

THe above is a link to all Spanish LPG Sites

I will let you know if I have any problems refilling when I get to spain in Late Jan..

Regards

The Wylie Fox


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Chris,
I haven't 'met' you before, so welcome.
This subject has been hammered more than most, at one time last year there were three different streams running simultaneously!

My preferred solution was (twice) to fit a tank. I still like this way, although it is a little more expensive you can forget regulators, you gain the space which was your gas locker, you carry a bigger reserve of gas, you are allowed on Eurotunnel I understand etc, etc.

If you want to read lots of arguments (views) do a search in the forums!!!

BillD


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I have 2 * 11kg refillable bottles.

My refilling point for the gas bottles goes through my motorhome wall into the gas cupboard. I did discuss removing it at some point with the chap who installed it and he advised that it could be done but would leave a bit of a hole in the side of the van which would have to be capped or covered up in some way.

Best option he said was to remove the bottles, the pipes and attachments etc (all the expensive bits) and leave the filler point in place, and he did have a point. Whilst drilling through the side of the van he realised that it was the thickest wall he had done to date and it would be a real hassle to remove it again! A new filler point was relatively cheap to buy (less that 20 quid) and could be installed on the next van as necessary. This would mean that the old van would still look tidy and a point is available if the next purchaser had refillables.

Wyliefox, I have just returned from Spain, spent a couple of months there. I filled up in France (GPL available all over the place there) and did not have to fill up again till I got back to UK. This was with cooking daily, heating water daily, occasional van heating. I never did find a fill up point in Spain, not that I needed one, I was just interested!

Leigh


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi chris

the problem with not having the cylinders filled from an external filler is that old favourite - the vested interests of big business.

calor realising that their sales will decrease have decreed, allegedly in the interests of safety, that their pumps will not be used to fill refillable bottles directly.

hearsay says that people are being refused service at autogas pumps. don't know if this is as reliable as the ghost 'gassings' 

i'm going the refillable route for several reasons but one is that i always use the tunnel and they may change their mind again about LPG tanks.


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

I have been thinking about having a tank fitted but I can't find anybody that fits them, or any idea of how much it will cost. Any info gratefully received.
John


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

www.mthautogas.co.uk from £550 upwards, depending on size.

Leigh


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi giok

don't forget that a lot of the cost is the fitting.

it's like wearing a big hat if you can't fight :!: 

get the biggest you can :wink:  :lol:


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Autogas Bottles*

Hi Chris
Been There, Done That, Have The T-Shirt,
In May 2004, I had a 23kg bottle fitted in my CI Riviera, it had 2 x 7kg bottles and cost £12.50 per bottle to refill, after around 15 phone calls I decided to get some bottles fitted, as I would be spending around 3-4 months in France and Belgium, the best deal I found was from, - Richard Cecil of M.T.H. Autogas www.mthautogas.co.uk 01594 56 35 38 or 07763958081, his place is at Lydney Glos., 
The total cost was £245.oo inc 3 adaptors for the continent, I was thinking of having 2 bottles, but he said I would be wasting money, as 1 bottle would be all I would need, "He was right" He fitted the bottle in less than 1 hour, with the filler just inside the gas locker door, as this bottle is bigger at 26lts, you need a mirror to see the gauge on the top of the bottle, 
I was at T.B.Turbo 2 days before but would not have them work on my motorhome.
Money well spent, no trouble to fill up, with a cost in France around £5.00 
Good Luck and Have a Good Holiday.
I will be away in around 6-8 weeks.


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi all, I have the two large Gaslow bottles fitted in my gas locker, they cost me £250 from Brownhills and I fitted them myself.
The filling point is fitted to the door of the gas locker and I do not have any problems filling them up at service stations,
all the best,
Eddie.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

These gas bottles can be quite easily fitted without cutting any holes in the M/H, Below are two pics of my setup, I open the gas locker and everything is ready to hand and can be easily removed if needed.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/ken.smith43/DSCF0032.jpg

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/ken.smith43/DSCF0033.jpg

KenS


----------

